# Irritation in between Paw Pads after Swimming...



## trinityquinn (Mar 6, 2009)

My guy Finnegan is constantly licking in between his paw pads which get red after swimming. We try to dry him off the best we can but that is a tough place...
The vet gave us some Malaseb Flush and this Neo-Powder to use, but for a dog that is a water dog, It is crazy to think I will have to do this after every swim....! (I will if I have to... ) 

Anyone have any similar experiences or thoughts?? Thanks !


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My younger golden gets irritated paws swimming from launching off abrasive decks to catch balls. We are now using Musher's wax to toughen and protect his paws but the best prevention is to monitor his time in the pool.


----------



## trinityquinn (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks I will look into that product but Its not his paws, its the skin in between in the pads like the webbing of his paw.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Rinse his feet off real well after he gets out of the water. That might help. Is it a pool, lake?


----------



## trinityquinn (Mar 6, 2009)

Its a very clean lake that we live on year round! So its kinda hard to say "lake is closed today" hahahaha Finnegan LOVES his lake!!!


----------



## Shnga (Jan 25, 2019)

I’m having the same exact problem right now! Picking my Golden up from the vet right now after getting treatment for her very red painful skin in her paws. It’s a very hard area to keep dry.


----------

